# Schwedenhappen selber machen



## MarioDD (22. September 2009)

so der Herbsthering steht vor der Tür und wird schon fleißig gefangen.
Wer noch Restbestände vom Frühjahrsherig im Frost hat, sollte diesen jetzt verarbeitet haben. Am besten zu Schwedenhappen.

Schwedenhappen kann man natürlich aus frischem oder auch gefrostetem Hering machen. Man kann Schedenhappen aus "grünen Hering" machen-aber auch aus Hering, welcher bereits zu Matjes verarbeitet wurde. Dies ist letztendlich eine Geschmackssache.
Sollte man Schwedenhappen aus grünem Hering machen wollen, so sollte man den Hering ca.4-5 Tage im Sud reifen lassen.
Wenn man Matjes nimmt, so sollte dieser mindestens einen Tag im Sud ziehen.

Hier wird beschrieben, wei man aus Matjes, Schwedenhappen macht:
Als erstes benötigt man die Zutaten. Wenn man mag, kann man daraus bis zu 2kg Schwedenhappen herstellen. Bei allen im Internet vorgestellten Rezepten zu Schwedenhappen fehlt fast immer das Garbad. Dabei ist das das Wichtigste beim Schwedenhappen. Das Garbad ist eine spezielle (in diesem falle Hochkonzentrierte) Essig/Salz/Kräutermischung, welche das Fisch Eiweiß spaltet und somit den Hering bißfest macht.
Ansonsten erhält man nur rote eingelegte saure Heringe....

Als erstes gibt man sämtliche Zutaten +>Zucker, Salz und Essig in einen Topf:







Jetzt gibt man noch Wasser hinzu und kocht das Ganze einmal auf.






Während der Sud so schön vor sich hin blubbert, schneidet man die Matjes/oder Heringsfilets schon mal in kleine Häppchen...








in der Zwischenzeit nimmt man den Sud von der Platte und lässt diesen abkühlen. Wichtig: der Sud muss lauwarm sein, wenn er mit dem Fisch in Berührung kommt!











Wie schon oben erwähnt, kann man Schwedenhappen, welche aus Matjes gemacht wurden, schon am nächsten Tag genießen.
Frische Heringe sollten zw. 4 und 5 Tagen im Kühlschrank reifen.
Wer möchte, kann nach der jeweiligen Reifezeit die Kräuter absieben und den Fisch im "nackten Sud" belassen.. Man kann auch ein Kräuter Ei (übergroßes Tee Ei) nehmen.

jedenfalls sehen die Schwedenhappen jetzt so aus:






Wer dem Ganzen jetzt noch eine Krone aufsetzten möchte, kann jetzt noch einen Schwedenhappen Salat machen.
Hierfür nimmt man jetzt jeweils 100 Gramm Saure Sahne und 100 Crème fraîche und verrührt dies mit 2 EL Milch, sowie mit einer großen kleingeschnittenen Zwiebel. Jetzt gibt man noch 1Bund fein gehackten Dill hinzu und natürlich die Schwedenhappen.(oder auch Matjes Happen)
Passend dazu ein halbtrockener Wein und frisches Weißbrot.

PS.-> nicht auf die Tastatur sabbern


----------



## MarioDD (23. September 2009)

*AW: Schwedenhappen selber machen*

Kleiner Nachtrag (weil mich einige Fragen per PN erreichten)

Das Garbad und der rote Beete Saft ist natürlich im Lieferumfang dabei.
Alles abgestimmt um 1,2 Liter Sud zu machen.
Ihr braucht lediglich Zucker/Salz/Essig/und Wasser.

Dann- man kann aus dem Sud bis zu 1-1,5 kg Schwedenhappen herstellen- man muss es aber nicht! 
Wenn man nur 200 Gramm Heringe hat/machen will, dann ist das auch ok! Mit anderen Worten: die Sud Menge bleibt immer gleich, mit der Menge an Hering kann man varieren.


----------

